# What color will this be?



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a baby from the sire Blue Grizzle and the dam Red T Check and I have no clue what it will turn out to be please help.

It looks to have grizzling on its head and chest. Any ideas?

Thank you,

Melanie


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! A real cutie!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*color*

It is an Ash Red grizzle. It looks like the mother and father may have both carried the bar pattern. The blue/grizzle cock to and Ash red hen is a sex-linked mating. Any blues will be hens, and this Ash Red youngster will be a cock bird that carries blue.


----------



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the help with colors.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not sure, but I just wanted to say that is a beautiful bird!


----------

